# Monitor de voltaje de 110vca



## Guest (Ene 14, 2008)

Buenas, estoy emprendiendo el proyecto de automatizar una bomba para agua con un pic, la programacion no hay problema, sin embargo, en la zona por donde vivo hay muy seguido variaciones de voltaje, de estar 110v baja a 100v o incluso hasta 90v u 80v, el problema es que actualmente cuando activo la bomba y esta se escucha que no quiere jalar pues mejor me espero un reto a que se regularizen los 110v de la linea, sin embargo no se como hacerlo de manera electronica, 
Tengo pensado usar un pic con comparador de tension, de tal manera que en una terminal le aplicaria el voltaje de referencia con un zenner, y en la otra un divisor de tension con un potenciometro para poder hacer el ajuste,  despues del capacitor de filtro (ocuparia un transformador de 12v) y antes del regulador de tension.
Otra opcion que habia pensado es el mismo divisor de tension pero ahora con un pic con un convertidor analogico a digital, me ahorro la referencia pero el ajuste tambien lo tendria que hacer en el codigo del programa.
P.D, La bomba funciona con una tension minima de 105 v, por debajo de ese valor nadamas se oye como se esfuerza por arrancar por lo que pienso establecer la tension minima para el arranque de la bomba en 107 v.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2008)

Me parece mas sencillo un comparador externo al PIC que le mande a este (El PIC) una señal logica de habilitacion o no del arranque de la bomba.
La tension a controlar la sacas del transformador del PIC y la referencia con un preset desde la fuente de CC del mismo PIC.


----------



## pepechip (Ene 14, 2008)

hola.
yo te recomendaria que en la salida de agua de la bomba conectes un flujostato. se trata de un interruptor que se activa cuando circula agua por el. Lo incorporan las calderas y calentadores.

Tu le mandas tension a la bomba, y si a los pocos segundos no te ha actuado el flujostato, coges y parar el motor durante 15 minutos, por ejemplo.

mediante el flujostato controlaras: la bajada de tension, la falta de agua en el pozo, que la tuberia de salida de la bomba esta cerrada, que tienes el filtro sucio.

saludos


----------



## tito122 (Ene 17, 2008)

Esteban, quería consultarte como habías solucionado lo del monitor de tensión para la bomba ya que me interesa el proyecto para el mismo fin Saludos


----------



## electron (Feb 1, 2008)

Buenas tardes caballeros, permitanme decirles que con unos alambres y un IC amplificador operacional vuestro problema se resuelve.Construí para mi casa un circuito tal como lo mencionas y funciona maravillosamente, el hardware es sencillo y el programa de control del pic (16f84a, es suficiente), se encarga de todo, además, me muestra con una columna de diodos led el nivel de agua tanto del tanque superior como del subterraneo, si están interesados, les envío el circuito cuando quieran por este medio.


----------



## tito122 (Feb 2, 2008)

Me interesa ese circuito electron si no tenes problemas en pasarlo


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Perdon por responder tan tarde, tito122 para el monitor de voltaje he pensado en hacer un ciruito de aplicacion del TL431 el cual adjunto, unos compañeros me han dicho que es realmente sensible y mas confiable que los comparadores de tension.

Electron, realmente me interesa tu circuito para conocer el flujo del agua, ya que yo pensaba hacerlo con unos reed switch, uno en el nivel bajo(cuando esta vacio) y otro cuando esta lleno pero no vencria mal conocer el flujo atravez de unos led.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 3, 2008)

Si utilizas el pic16f628 ya tiene  un par de comparadores y referencia interna programable.

Tambien te recomiendo utilizar C por ejemplo CCS en esta aplicación te simplificara mucho el trabajo.

La conexion puedes hacerla en el transformador tal y como indican con divisor de tension y diodo con filtro.

Tambien te recomendaria poner un guardamotor ya que una bomba es cara.

Si quieres hacer que sea el propio pic quien se encargue de la proteccion, debes hacer un transformador de intensidad.

Busca un toroide o algun nucleo que puedas bobinar. Haces dos bobinados , el sensor de corriente de unas 10 vueltas (cable gordito) y el pic de unas 30  o mas vueltas (a mas vueltas mas sensible)(cable finito).
Despues utilizas un rectificador doblador ese de los dos diodos y dos condensadores y una resistencia de carga.


Debes pensar que la corriente de arranque es muy alta , entre 2 y 2.5 o sea mas del doble, Cuando arrancas el motor empiezas a cronometrar, si supera los 5-10 seg paras y haces varios intentos y si fallan ERROR y rearme manual.( una bomba de agua puede aguantar  !Con agua! tranquilamente un minuto sin que se estropee, sin agua  unos 10-30seg.)


Esto en C es muy facil de hacer en ASM es dificil de comprobar.

Tambien lo puedes hacer con un opto y una resistencia de forma que el pico de arranque alcance los 2V, 


La ventaja del transformador es su robustez, como es un simple cable aguanta hasta cortocircuitos y no le pasa nada, pero debes bobinar el transformador y hacer pruebas.

El del opto es sencillo pero ante un corto seguro que fundes la resistencia, pero como no tiene que haber cortos no deberia pasar nada .

Si quieres probar lo del transformador o un opto, buscas bombillas o estufas y lo pones en serie con el circuito sensor y asi las pruebas son mas cómodas en casa.


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 3, 2008)

yo pienso que la respuesta de pepechip es bastante buena (eso no quiere decir que las demas no lo sean..) para el que le interese como fabricar un flujostato economico...yo los he fabricado con una simple balbula de retensión de fontaneria de las del tipo paleta NO la de muelle....a la paleta le pego un iman con un producto llamado neopreno,y por fuera de la balbula le pego un rele reed de modo que al circular agua la paleta se desplaza,el rele no ve el iman y da un pluso al micro.....y este da la orden de marcha al motor (lleva años funcionando en un complejo de apartamentos y nunca dio problemas..)           un saludo


----------



## mcrven (Feb 3, 2008)

Amigos todos, a pesar de que todas las respuestas posteadas son buenas, en áreas donde la tensión de las líneas fluctúa demasiado, cómo lo es el caso que presenta Esteban, todas esas soluciones resultan de difícil sostenibilidad en el tiempo.

Les sugiero tomen en cuenta la utilización de sistemas de regularización y normalización de líneas, a saber los llamados reguladores de voltaje. No me refiero a los que venden para las PCs. Esos no regulan nada y no tienen la potencia suficiente para sostener motores.

Me refiero a reguladores del tipo industrial, que se fabrican en diferentes potencias; electrónicos, con 5 o 6 niveles de regulación que incluyen protección y apagado por debajo de los 85V y por arriba de 140V (Línea 120VAC) y protección contra sobrecargas. También los hay electromecánicos, constituidos por transformador regulador del tipo ferroresonante, con regulación de la tensión de aproximadamente el 1%.

Con estos dispositivos - los hay monofásicos y trifásicos también - no es necesario desconectar las bombas, cómo tampoco se corre el riesgo de una caída repentina de tensión al momento de la arrancada, que haría que el motor se queme.

En fin, las bombas son caras, cómo dijo alguien aquí y, a pesar de que estas sugerencias no contribuyen mucho al desarrollo de la solución pedida por Esteban, considero que contribuirá al mejor funcionamiento de las bombas. Amén que se pueden conectar otras cosas al regulador.

Saludos a todos: mcrven


----------

